# Difference between firmware 2020.8.x and 2020.12.x



## Scanyou (Dec 18, 2019)

I just downloaded 2020.8.3. Can someone explain why the 2020.8 series is being updated when the 2020.12 series is available? What is the difference and why do some owners get one vs the other?


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Tesla can and will not explain.

Latest working fora theory:

non-FSD cars 2020.8.x
FSD cars 2020.12.x

AP2.5 or 3 doest matter, just whether youve paid for FSD and your car has had it for a while... if recently purchased you might be on 8.x for a bit longer.

No real difference between these anyway (stop lights, etc yawn) so who cares?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Oddly my car had just installed 2020.8.2 and the next day Tesla mobile arrived to replace right-rear seatbelt buckle and must have pushed something as when he left, the car was prompting me to finish the install of 2020.12.1

My car has 2.5 hardware FWIW, I saw nothing illuminating in the release notes


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Perscitus said:


> Tesla can and will not explain.
> 
> Latest working fora theory:
> 
> ...


I don't have FSD or AP3, just 2.5. I got upgraded to 2020.8 on Saturday, then received an upgrade to 2020.12 on Sunday


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

You might enjoy this read: https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.12.1

That's different from the 8.1 notes: https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.8


----------



## bergs (Jun 29, 2018)

Perscitus said:


> Tesla can and will not explain.
> 
> Latest working fora theory:
> 
> ...


i have a AP2.5 FSD car, where 12.1 was installed, immediately by 8.2.


----------



## Kernal7 (Sep 16, 2018)

Perscitus said:


> Tesla can and will not explain.
> 
> Latest working fora theory:
> 
> ...


i have a AP2.5 FSD car, with 8.2 installed


----------



## Scanyou (Dec 18, 2019)

My M3 is AP3, non-FSD and just got 8.3.


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

I have FSD on AP2.5 and just received 8.3 yesterday.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

2018 LR RWD with 2.5 and FSD since birth. Last update was to 8.1


----------



## laalves911 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have 2.5 FSD and 8.3


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Perscitus said:


> Tesla can and will not explain.
> 
> Latest working fora theory:
> 
> ...


A little discussed "real" feature in FSD cars is lane change to avoid cones as I tweeted about earlier this year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234538989123706880


----------

